# i think my plants need cal/mag



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

three sets of leafs have all turned yellow with dark green veins which i read is the plant needing cal/mag my problem is i only got the fox farm starter pack which is grow big, big bloom, and tigar bloom . i don't think any of theses will help the other thing is i can not pick any cal/mag up till next year . is there any at home things that any one knows about which can be used to subsuitut for the cal/mag before my entire plant turns yellow .


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

Pics would really help. A whole plant pic and a leaf pic.

How far into flower are you?


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

i am one day over 3 1/2 weeks the pic will be along in a bit


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

do you see the yellow  and the dark veins in the pictures to


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

i have to tend too the morning exercise but will be back in around thirty minutes to respond to your answers thanks for the help


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

nute burn


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey hey SC,

Before adding anything new to your nutrient schedule - how many leaves are showing some color change? When we initiate flowering, Marijuana begins a process known as "Senescence". Simply put, this means she'll start using nutrients from all portions of the soil and herself to flower. Yellowing here and there is entirely normal in most cases. 

If your issues are apparent throughout the garden and/or seriously effecting growth on a specific plant then there may be cause for concern. To diagnose the problem properly maybe you could explain where on the plant the damaged leaves are located and how much of the garden is displaying the changes?


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

there are four leafs that have yellow and curled tips tips also yellow the leafs have dark green veins and there is one leaf that has three of its fingers looking blackish not completley black but black and those look like a black ballon that has been aired up tied off and the air has deplieted from it like streched and blackish in color. thats pretty much it the plant is in its 3 1/2 weeks flower with lots of bud sites.is that enough damaged leafs to have concern or am I an over concerned gardner who is looking to much into it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2012)

over concerned gardener


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> over concerned gardener


 
pcduck thanks that makes me fell better.


----------



## jmansweed (Dec 17, 2012)

Always better safe than sorry SC but I'm w/ the Duck for now - you may be a bit over concerned. That does't mean don't keep a close eye though. If those signals of issues continue, I would react appropriately.

It's not clear as of now, however, if the issue is Calcium or Magnesium, there are cheap, at home remedies to use effectively. Items like crushed eggshells and/or seashells will add calcium. (and will effect pH!) Epsom salts are magnesium sulfate and will then naturally add magnesium. Dolomite lime adds both calcium and magnesium. All these things are available at many chain retailers and not much invest. Again, don't think you need them now but preparedness is important.

good luck!


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Always better safe than sorry SC but I'm w/ the Duck for now - you may be a bit over concerned. That does't mean don't keep a close eye though. If those signals of issues continue, I would react appropriately.
> 
> It's not clear as of now, however, if the issue is Calcium or Magnesium, there are cheap, at home remedies to use effectively. Items like crushed eggshells and/or seashells will add calcium. (and will effect pH!) Epsom salts are magnesium sulfate and will then naturally add magnesium. Dolomite lime adds both calcium and magnesium. All these things are available at many chain retailers and not much invest. Again, don't think you need them now but preparedness is important.
> 
> good luck!


 
JMW thanks for the info you are right, went ahead and ordered a bottle of botnicare cal/mag just incase, and pretty much cause the nearset nursery to where i live is just over 100 miles its a long drive hopfully I will recieve it before the problem gets worse.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 17, 2012)

should i remove the leafs that are yellow and dying or they still fine on the plant what would be best for the plant any opioin.


----------



## TwoHighCrimes (Dec 18, 2012)

:goodposting: pcduck and jmansweed !

Hello skullcandy  

Can i also add that red stems on leaves/branches can also indicate a mag deficeint plant . Yet this can be strain dependant as well !

I might also ask if you flushed the soil before switching to bloom nutes ?...
due to some of those leaves looking very dark green and over nitrofication may be part of the issue IMO !

I've seen a few grows with similiar looking symptoms and it could possibly be the beginning of a phos (P) deficiency or lock out !

These options that i have mentioned are all dependant on which areas of the plant are affected i.e ( Lower  Middle or Top )

PH and calibration should be kept in check !
Peace and Goodluck ! 
No problem to leave those leaves on the plant as well !
They will drop off in their own time !


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 18, 2012)

i have not flushed out the nutes in about two weeks, but i am feeding nute one day out of the week and plan water the next watering they get watered twice a week


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 26, 2012)

now that i have added the cal/mag  to my sick plants like four days ago what should i look for and improvement in greenness or to see if the yellowing stops does it go back to green or does the yellow tips just remain yellow


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2012)

You should see some improvement in the leaves that aren't too badly necrotic, but those leaves that have had the browning(chlorosis) occur will not improve in those areas but they may survive for some time. Don't remove any unless they are more than 60% damaged *and *are blocking other better leaves. You should also see the younger leaves that were showing signs begin to get greener and healthier, and the youngest growth should come out healthy.


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 28, 2012)

okay them i am assuming that what ever is damaged will most likely fall off and new leafs will grow, that just sounds right thanks H P


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, once the plant recovers internally, if the leaf is too far gone the plant will suck all of the available nutrients out of it and then it will die and fall off or shrivel and you can cut it off at that point.


----------



## zem (Jan 2, 2013)

i just read this thread, how are the plants doing now? IME when they recover the affected areas will remain but all newer growth will look healthy. with time you will notice deficiencies much earlier


----------



## skullcandy (Jan 2, 2013)

they look as if they have stopped turning yellow and are stabolizing or at least i hope they are tomorrow when the get watered i will check them out again


----------

